# How do you get tine bars back on New Holland Rakes?



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

We replaced the bearing in a tine bar on a 258 rake. Now we are playing heck to get it back on the star wheel. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you loosened both stars? The drive and the non powered one need loosened and if your rake has ever been twisted by a rear tractor tire, you may need to loosen the other bearings on both ends as well. I had a tool I made for changing these. If I still have it I'll take a picture and post it, too difficult to describe accurately.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I chain the starwheel down on the attached end, then use a hd come-along on the other end. It takes some effort but it works.


----------



## calreticulin20 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a NH 258 rake. Need to replace some of the tines and read the post that recommended filling left and center holes with tines. What about the two holes at the end of each bar? should those be filled as well.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The 258 rakes came standard with two tines with a third hole empty where a customer could add the third tine. The two tines that came standard were mounted in the left and center holes. At the ends of the bar where the two holes are the rake came with a tine in the left holes. The customer could add tines to the empty holes, but there is a caveat.

If the rake has steel tines, then a special tine is used in the right hole. The tine is called a reverse tine because the tine is mounted on a the back side of the bar. Do not waste your money installing reverse tines. The reverse tine, and for that matter, a standard tine in the right hole, will only cause problems with the tine getting caught on the wrong side of the stepper bars.

If you want to add additional tines to the right hole, use rubber mounted tines instead of the coiled steel tines. The rubber mounted tines will not have that problem.

just some trivia, one year the 258, around 1973, came with standard tines in the right and left holes by mistake, so you might see that. A couple of years ago we had a new rake come in with standard tines in the right and left holes. Mistakes can happen even on a simple machine like a rake.


----------



## calreticulin20 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks Mike--much appreciated


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

As for the original post from 2012 for anyone else that's wondering. Do one end then whilst doing the other end , have the tine bar firm up against the star wheel, and rotate the star wheel till you can slip the bolt in. It's not hard. One thing you cant do is have the bolt protruding first.


----------

